# Happy Times



## GreenGuro (Aug 22, 2012)

Sitting outside baked as hell, on cheap weed wondering what the rest of guys are smoking and how the potency is!


----------



## ddimebag (Aug 22, 2012)

i got some Powerplant...commercial grade, not home grown. It's mediocre. I also got some commercial grade Amnesia Haze which for ONCE is harvested on time, and not ten days early. This one is probably the best I can buy locally, but still not connoisseur ganja. I got some qleaner crosses, columbian gold crosses and bugglegum x durban coming soon though...


----------



## GreenGuro (Aug 23, 2012)

ddimebag said:


> i got some Powerplant...commercial grade, not home grown. It's mediocre. I also got some commercial grade Amnesia Haze which for ONCE is harvested on time, and not ten days early. This one is probably the best I can buy locally, but still not connoisseur ganja. I got some qleaner crosses, columbian gold crosses and bugglegum x durban coming soon though...


There is a lot of good things coming your way I'd say. Man I wish we had proper dealers where I live getting tired of the seed sticks fan leaves and tiny bud mix the bastards keep selling us.


----------



## manihar234 (Aug 28, 2012)

happy times is a celebrated for us its gives the times of happy and really enjoying for this times.


----------



## gaztron3030 (Aug 28, 2012)

watching peep show on a random sativa strain. nice couchlocked mellow stone. just checked on my indica girls and they look happy so Im a happy chappy. Hope you peeps are happy whatever you are smowkin


----------



## futureprospects (Aug 30, 2012)

smoking some blue dream right now that I got in the mail.... its awesome!


----------



## futureprospects (Aug 30, 2012)

oh and tonight I will bust out the Hindu kush ahh i love weed!


----------



## mikeandnaomi (Aug 31, 2012)

Girl Scout Cookies. Its about 24% with a 1.4% CBD.


GreenGuro said:


> Sitting outside baked as hell, on cheap weed wondering what the rest of guys are smoking and how the potency is!


----------

